# Question..



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

*Found a baby pigeon-w/pictures *help**

I'm assuming it fell out of the abandoned garage in my back yard.I think we have at least ten adult pigeons living in there.I didn't see any visible injuries. It can't fly and was hopping on the ground when I looked out the window. I didn't see a parent and it's supposed to rain so after like 30 minutes I went out to check and it was still there. We have tons of stray cats in the area and the poor thing was a meal waiting to happen. Anyway I can't put him/her back in the building because it's locked and may actually fall down if someone opens the door.I read some of the posts here on keeping their temp up, but what do you feed them and about how often? I can get to the store but I need t know ASAP. Thanks!

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=fbkow8&s=4

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=t6wjll&s=4


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

KaylaElizabeth said:


> I'm assuming it fell out of the abandoned garage in my back yard.I think we have at least ten adult pigeons living in there.I didn't see any visible injuries. It can't fly and was hopping on the ground when I looked out the window. I didn't see a parent and it's supposed to rain so after like 30 minutes I went out to check and it was still there. We have tons of stray cats in the area and the poor thing was a meal waiting to happen. Anyway I can't put him/her back in the building because it's locked and may actually fall down if someone opens the door.I read some of the posts here on keeping their temp up, but what do you feed them and about how often? I can get to the store but I need t know ASAP. Thanks!
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=fbkow8&s=4
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=t6wjll&s=4


It would be best to get the baby back to the nest if at all possible. Don't know where you are, but even if it's dark, you could keep the baby overnight and try to return it tomorrow.
However, if that's not possible, you need to get some Kaytee Exact Baby Bird Formula. http://www.kaytee.com/products/exact/
Here's a good thread to read.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9918
Your baby looks to be around 2 weeks old, give or take a few days.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Also, a baby that age should be able to maintain it's body temp. The parents would have stopped sitting on it long ago. As long as it's not sick and it doesn't LOOK sick, then just in the house should be good enough. Maybe something to snuggle with, but a heating pad isn't necessary.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kayla and welcome! Thank you so much for assisting this young pigeon. It is probably around 3 weeks old or a little less and probably does not know how to eat by itself.

Where are you located? We may have a member in your area that could be of assistance.

The box you have the baby in is fine but go ahead and spread a towel or old t-shirt out on the bottom so it has something to grip with its feet. The cardboard alone is a little too slippery for a young one like yours.

Would you be able to get to a store to get some bird seed and baby bird formula? Other things that can be fed on a temporary basis are human baby cereal (the powered kind you mix with water), thawed frozen peas and corn, or dry dog or cat food soaked in water until it becomes a bit soft.

Also, pigeons usually have two babies at a time, so keep your eyes out for another baby on the ground just in case.

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

where are you located??


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the information. I live in Brackenridge, PA which is 30 minutes from Pittsburgh. I also posted on craigslist to see if any experts lived in my area. It's actually like almost 9pm here so I could go get the food and formula in the morning if I can't get him back with his mum. I'm just worried about the cats getting him tonight so I'll wait till morning to try anything.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

here's a link for rehabbers in pa http://www.pawr.com/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There may be someone on our Resources list that is near you: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm .. just scroll down to the PA listings.

Terry


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> here's a link for rehabbers in pa http://www.pawr.com/




Thanks.

Uh which would be the best to contact? Neither say anything about pigeons.


Jill Nadzam-Argall
Animal Rescue League of West. Pa. Wildlife Ctr.
6000 Verona Rd. , Verona, PA 15147

412-793-6900

Mammals, P = Passerines (songbirds, water fowl & woodpeckers), R = Raptors (hawks, owls, falcons, eagles and vultures)
RVS = Rabies Vector Species (raccoons, skunks, bats, groundhogs, coyotes & foxes), END = Endangered/Threatened Species

Lois Sakolsky
Flying Mammal Wild. Rehab. Ctr.
221 Parker Dr., Pittsburgh, PA 15216

412-343-3639

Mammals, RVS = Rabies Vector Species (raccoons, skunks, bats, groundhogs, coyotes & foxes)


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> There may be someone on our Resources list that is near you: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm .. just scroll down to the PA listings.
> 
> Terry


Thanks. Those are all actually really far away though but it may be worth a shot.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

KaylaElizabeth said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Uh which would be the best to contact? Neither say anything about pigeons.
> 
> ...


Try Jill .. Lois doesn't do bird or so it appears.

Terry


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

Couldn't get a hold of anyone today. I got the kaytee formula and he ate about a ML before losing interest and going for the wild bird seed.I'm pretty sure he gets how to drink water too. Cutest little bird. About how much should he be getting a day to be on the safe side? Will he stop eating when he's full? Also if he's eating seed should he/does he need to eat anything else?

Thanks. This site has been a hugeeee help!


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh and who wants updated pictures? I could take some.


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

Also: Is it normal for him to squawk/make chirping sounds loudly while he eats? I think he's really excited now that he's figured out the bird seed. haha I can make a video of it if needed?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

KaylaElizabeth said:


> Oh and who wants updated pictures? I could take some.


We LOVE pictures, so feel free to post as many as you like! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

KaylaElizabeth said:


> Also: Is it normal for him to squawk/make chirping sounds loudly while he eats? I think he's really excited now that he's figured out the bird seed. haha I can make a video of it if needed?


Yes .. quite normal, but we'd love to see it! 

Terry


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

Alright:]

Photos:

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c123/BURYMEINMEMORY09/haiguyz005.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c123/BURYMEINMEMORY09/haiguyz008.jpg

Video:
http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c123/BURYMEINMEMORY09/?action=view&current=piji.flv


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

So how does he look?

good/ok/bad?
Oh and is it a myth that birds like music? I tend to listen to classical music a lot so I was wondering if it would bother him. lol I sound crazy.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He looks good to me, a very sweet baby.
I found that pigeons do like music.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's an awfully cute baby and already eating seeds! Thank you for the photos and video!

Terry


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

um. Is it possible for a pigeon to like become tame in less than 48 hours? This one now likes eating right of my hand. I can't even set the seed down before it's gone. Then when I go to get more he looks for me then cries until I get back. Could he possibly eat to much seed? Oh and he keeps dropping seeds into his water and trying to get them again can he hurt himself if water gets in his nose?

Sorry for all the questions I'm just not used to birds,especially friendly ones. lol

Also it's wild bird seed and he mostly eats the little tan/brown ones. Should I look into getting him a better type? Any brand suggestions?


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c123/BURYMEINMEMORY09/?action=view&current=sadas.flv

Here's another video by the way.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Your little buddy looks good. He's drinking enough water, right? They usually drink after eating and a few times during the day. 
You had asked if he could eat too much at one time. Actually, at this age, they can, so I would let him eat until he quits, then take it away until he learns when he's full. 
Also, the wild bird seed is "ok", but the babies really need quite a bit of protein in thier diet. Have you looked for a pigeon mix? Some mixes have a lot of peas in them, which is high in protein. We usually try to use at least a 15% protein mix, and even 16 to 18 if we can. I think the wild bird seed is only about 10%.


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes, he's drinking and eating on his own regularly. I'll definitly check into getting a better food. I can't believe how big he's gotten in just a few days.
:]


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

A few days ago I found a pigeon. Refer to the thread below.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/found-a-baby-pigeon-w-pictures-help-29897.html

Anyway he's become quite tame and I'm going to keep him as an indoor pigeon. I'd like for him to be able to fly around the house during the day when he's able to fly so I'm looking into getting him some type of diaper or flight suit so I don't have to cover everything in the house. Where exactly could I buy something like this? 

By the way his name is Russell Brand.lol

Here are some new pictures.
:]


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

you should contact Boni, who makes PGWear. I have a "found" pigeon, and we now have 5 different PGWear outfits, and they have made all the difference.

Her web site is www.birdwearonline.com. 

good luck!

bill b.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what a sweet baby!....I noticed you have a roll of paper towels handy bet you go through alot of those...lol..


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

*More Pictures!*

:]


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Somehow I've missed this thread, he is SO cute.  You're doing a great job with him. Isn't it amazing how they become so tame in such a short time? It reminds me of feral kittens when I find them very young; they hiss and spit for about an hour and then forget they're wild and curl up in your lap purring.  Baby pigeons are just as trusting, and he of course thinks you're Mom now. I'm sure Boni can make you something adorable to go with his adorable face. Keep us updated!


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

He's adorable! Thank you so much for taking such good care of this baby  I love this site, I'm so happy I came across it, I've learnt so much here.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

kayla, how cool you got to meet a nice bird AND he's a pigeon! i've got a found kid, too, and all i can tell you is, get ready to fall madly in love with the little grey kid. 

pigeons are soooo amazing! really smart, funny, sweet, insanely soft,.....i've got parrots, too, and never would have considered a pigeon as an indoor pal, but since trooper? i am SOLD. we've been thru a lot, but even last night i was laying in bed, reading, he's sitting on my collarbone, and i just started petting him, thinking how incredible his recovery has been, and how much i just love him, and i started to get a little misty! i blame it on the full moon.

i haven't gotten any of the flight suits for him yet, but i probably should, i just put down a pillow case every night, [yeah  he sleeps in my bed...] and i go thru a LOT of paper towels. but he is worth every one, and then some!!!


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

Aww your pigeon sounds so cute!
:]

RusselBrand was feeling very photogenic today....


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey guys if you get a second check over in the adoption forum because Russel is actually up for adoption and I really need to find him a new home asap.
:[


----------

